# Arkansas Boy's in Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Old friend of mine Sam (*****) called me and wanted to show some hunting buddies from Arkansas Mike and his son Travis how good the fishing was in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:State w:st="on">Louisiana</st1:State></st1lace>. Sam took them out shrimping and got them some shrimp and it was my job to put them on the fish. First stop first cast Travis and Mike catch their first Speckled trout. The action was steady for awhile but the tide stopped and so did the bite. I made couple of moves picking up a few until the tide started moving again and IT WAS ON! The trout were flying in the boat all nice fish too we were cutting up laughing and having a blast. It did not take too long and the limit was full. ***** and I go way back to our teenage yrs and we enjoyed catching ?em up. Mike and Travis had a day they will not soon forget and a 5 gallon bucket full of trout fillets going back home with them. AWESOME DAY!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Wait a minute...did I hear SHRIMP!!!! You been holding out on me Gene, gotta hook me up next time I come down.


----------

